# Easy mag..



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Figured Id show some of you guys a technique for magging I just found. I was inspired by a guy on another site, and want to just say thanks again if he or anyone who knows him sees this post. Its easy to install, only an 1/8" hole in the side plate, and you come out with a fully ajustable mag setup. The parts are from lowes, and kjmagnetics...
















Here are the parts.....this is on a cheapo reel, cause it was my first time doin it and didnt wanna screw up one of my better reels if I made a mistake. This is gunna make a great reel for an ancor rod 

-Jeff


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

forgot to mention, you simply attach the magnets to the end of the screw. They are not glued in making the polarity fully ajustable. I buy larger rare earth mags on the internet from the place menioned above, so i only need one instead of multiple. Hope you guys enjoy:fishing: 

-Jeff


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Good Idea*

but more photo's would help ....... Can you get one of the side cover off and stuff


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

yes please more pics and some specs i would like to try this on a reel


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Here are some more pics








above is the full assembly minus the side cap









this is the hole drilled into the side cap to allow the bolt to go through making the mag ajustable by simple screwing it in and out.









here is a side view of the side cap with the mag installed









close up of what the inside looks like with the mag









Final product...i think it looks pretty trick..im testen it out tomorrow, ill let you guys know how it goes 

-Jeff


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*reel*

got the same reel ....... lol 

how did you decide where to drill the hole

Is it lined up overtop of something ...... 

Nice work 

Added that magnet store to my fav's


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

*A question*

How do you keep the screw from wobbling over time and elongating the hole? By looking at the picture I can't see how it is supported by only the outside nut. Did you tap the cover and thread it? It would seem you need a nut on both sides of the cover for stability. Let me know if I am full of crap and missing something.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Surfchunker-- haha...the reel is a cheapoooo so i took it as a project reel and im gunna trick it out. This was the first mod and I think it came out ok. Cant wait to cast it today. By the way Ive seen this reel in action....guy out on apache pier had one on his ancor rod...no levelwind, no mag, and that thing was a rocket for the price...Il try it today with the mag and without it and compare.

Shoeless- No yur not crazy..I didnt tap the side, I simply screwed the bolt through and the aluminum threaded itself. The original setup does have two nuts so eventually I will probably have to add another. I was thinking that epoxying a nut into the inside of the cap would be better because it would be more easily ajustable, and water tight(the way I have it now is water tight though so its cool )

ill let you guys know how it works later..:fishing: 

-Jeff


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Thanks screamendrag. I may have to give this a shot.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

damn thing casts great.....only one problem, its real cold here and fingers dont work well when its this cold . Also I only had about 80-100 yards of ande20 on the reel, and i kept spooling myself...i didnt break off on the 3 times i did it though so it was all good. 

reel dumped the line...absolutly no thumb...absolutly no nest. adjusted it easily and quick. I just have to stop being an idiot and go put more line on the thing, dont know what i was thinking, last of a spool figured it would be enough i guess.

Shoeless- you were right, I think once i get it really fine tuned i will open it up and put another nut on it to secure it more. The only thing is now when ur adjusting it its easier with one nut...unless one nut is fixed Need to work on that 

Im gunna put about 250 yards of 6pound on the thing, see what kind of distance i can get out of it.

-Jeff


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*JB weld*

I'd try a little JB Weld to hold one nut to the cover.... just a thought ........ If it don't backlash with 6 lb line it's good to go ....


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

yea thats what i was thinken either that or epoxy...mostly cause i didnt know how strong jb weld is. If its as strong as epoxy then ill go for it cause i figure ill make a mess with epoxy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I fixed a broken CT frame with PC-7 and I think it is actually stronger now than before. Real easy to work with,so is JB.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks yea ill definitly use jb weld then, and make a fixed nut on the inside of the reel. It will make the mag easier to adjust and tighten. Ill let you guys know how it goes..

-Jeff


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

As the smoke poured out of my ears I figured that you could secure the inside nut with the compound of your choice, then use a small washer (Plastic or teflon - dissimiliar metals corrode faster) on the outside of the sideplate. Then place a spring between the brass grip bushing and the washer for tension control.

I am out to sea with a bit of time on my hands.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Casted around today with 6 pound on it....mags are too strong. The six was given me a consistant 80 yards with a 4 ounce, and you could tell the spool was really bein slowed down alot during the cast....gunna take out one of the mags and put in the smaller screw and see what i can do.....sorry for the slow results its cold, frozen fingers dont cast well ...it was nice though no thumb on the spool at all even when the weight hits Im kinda proud of this little gadget 


Shoeless-thats definitly an option, I also tried that on the inside, but the spring I used wasnt small enough in diameter or rigid enough. 

another would be to use a fixed nut on the inside, and 2 nuts on the outside. This way tightened up nice.....but i will probably use a combo of both, to make a very secure and solid mag system...i think I will also mount the mags onto the end of the screw, just to make it more solid...couple little things and this will be a real solid system that works really well:fishing: 

-Jeff


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*keep us updated*

sounding good


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Hmm well heres how I ended up mounten it....a jbwelded nut on the inside, and a double nut on the outside. I dunno too much about distance casting but i think something is screwy with the bearings on this reel. I guess its what you get with an el cheapo 30$ reel. When I cast with it, it seems like it doesnt wanna go?? I took some mags out, so its not the mags....getten high 90s today on 6 

Gotta get this onto one of my other reels, prolly an abu see how it goes with some faster spool speeds...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Huh*

maybe the bearings need a little oil ..... seemed like mine did ok ...... nothing great ...... keep us posted


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Now THIS is a project I'm really going to look forward to following...

Jim


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Jeff, If that is a levelwind reel then there is your problem. The levelwind mech.does nothing but SSLLOOWW down a reel. Get an Abu CT and do your mag conversion. Clean the bearings and juice them up with the red label rocket fuel(to start) That should solve the problem. Try to find a used reel to experiment with before you go converting a new 150$ reel.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

barty b is on target. The levelwind on that reel most likely has no bearings, so it will be the weak link as far as speed/distance is concerned. I would say clean the worm gear and use a light oil for max speed if you are keep the levelwind.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I like Shoeless' idea about a spring for tension control.

Keep us posted. I'd consider trying it on one of my old Penn's but they all have plastic spools.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

barty b said:


> Jeff, If that is a levelwind reel then there is your problem. The levelwind mech.does nothing but SSLLOOWW down a reel. Get an Abu CT and do your mag conversion. Clean the bearings and juice them up with the red label rocket fuel(to start) That should solve the problem. Try to find a used reel to experiment with before you go converting a new 150$ reel.


i agree...you could but a used abu just about anywhere for around $30...throw in ct bars for $20 or a ct frame for $45...then do your "knobby" conversion...it'll be half the price of the new and aslong as you clean and re-lube it up first it should be just as good...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*got me some parts*

Now I need to order those Magnets ....... I got the knurled knob like you didn't plus another type of lamp part ...... will post pics later ......


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*knobs*

here is the one like yours and another I found


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Chunker that knurled bolt is sweet That will definitly improve the look of the setup 

Barty B I took the level wind off after I was gettin those crappy results with the six...but it really didnt improve as much as it shoulda...I need to get some good lube and lube it up some 

I also gotta get my hands on a old abu and fix it up with this mag system...i think its a great way to make a magged reel that will throw the distance and wont empty your wallet:fishing: 

-Jeff


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Try going to a heavier line . The thin 6lb test needs a lot of control to not fluff or backlash to the degree you may be robbing distance . Try 10lb test with less mag breaking .


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

line never fluffs or backlashes...put some 10 on it too.....yardage is slowly improving...still gotta get some lube, and a new reel


----------

